# Living Wall Method



## The_Maestro (Sep 13, 2021)

Has anybody here tried the "living wall" me method of trellising? I keep reading things saying you CAN, but I have not found anyone with experience doing it. This method would be perfect for me as I need to use my relatively small backyard and conceal my crop as well. I'd like to know what obstacles or pitfalls I will encounter. I am growing in my own soil


----------



## okmtnbiker (Sep 13, 2021)

Interesting idea I’ve not heard of it but I bet it would work. I’m in the northern hemisphere so the sun has already sunk a lot in the southern sky, and the south side of my girls are doing much better than the northern more shaded side. Now that I think about it that’s a really good idea. Let me follow I’m curious as to what everyone else says. I bet I could get a better yield that way the way my garden sits, plus it would be much easier to tend.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2021)

And it is that easy to spam the board.


----------



## The_Maestro (Sep 15, 2021)

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## The_Maestro (Sep 15, 2021)

okmtnbiker said:


> Interesting idea I’ve not heard of it but I bet it would work. I’m in the northern hemisphere so the sun has already sunk a lot in the southern sky, and the south side of my girls are doing much better than the northern more shaded side. Now that I think about it that’s a really good idea. Let me follow I’m curious as to what everyone else says. I bet I could get a better yield that way the way my garden sits, plus it would be much easier to tend.


Unfortunately, I live in Michigan so I won't be able to even TRY anything until next year. I've grown one harvest, but keeping it concealed in my yard is a nightmare and the plants need so much more space then what I gave them. If I do this next year I'll post my progress


----------



## okmtnbiker (Sep 15, 2021)

The_Maestro said:


> Unfortunately, I live in Michigan so I won't be able to even TRY anything until next year. I've grown one harvest, but keeping it concealed in my yard is a nightmare and the plants need so much more space then what I gave them. If I do this next year I'll post my progress


That’s a really good idea though I think I might incorporate something like that in my garden next year. As the sun sinks lower in the southern sky part of my girls are in shade midday now and I could solve that with a nice angled fence.


----------



## The_Maestro (Sep 15, 2021)

okmtnbiker said:


> That’s a really good idea though I think I might incorporate something like that in my garden next year. As the sun sinks lower in the southern sky part of my girls are in shade midday now and I could solve that with a nice angled fence.


Sweet! I'm looking forward to sharing results


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 12, 2022)

A living wall is really just a vertical SOG, it can be done inside or outside.


----------



## Jammes_milller (Feb 3, 2022)

The_Maestro said:


> Unfortunately, I live in Michigan so I won't be able to even TRY anything until next year. I've grown one harvest, but keeping it concealed in my yard is a nightmare and the plants need so much more space then what I gave them. If I do this next year I'll post my progress


Everything needs space. Did the lack of space greatly affect growth? I also want to grow well, unfortunately I have very little space. Well, if I ever get it, I'll be sure to post it.


----------

